# Alternative for E-Z Up, sun protection for gun stations



## cpmm665 (Jan 6, 2009)

After a training session last week in 85 degree heat, one gun station had to endure the blazing sun. Umbrellas offer a bit of relief, but a blind with some over head coverage would be better. I found a product that suits the need. This product is also well suited for Judges as you never know if a Club will have an E-Z Up for you. I offer you the Sport-Brella XL. It's available in Camo, and comes with a complete stake down set up. I have yet to use this on a windy day, but I do love it. Light weight, easy one man set up and the white mesh window screens are easily taken care of with a few blasts of flat black spray paint. Check it out here: http://sklz.com/umbrella/sport-brella-xl

The Camo version is being sold at $49.99 with $8.99 S&H.


----------



## goldeneye (Apr 7, 2004)

They are available at Sams club as well.


----------



## sandyg (Feb 10, 2010)

I have the original size one that I bought last year at Dunhams. I don't like it because it blocks 180 degrees of view along with any breeze. When the sun is straight up you only get any shade in the back half where there isn't any airflow. 

My opinion... not worth buying. An oversize camo umbrella in a holder works better, but the best is an E-Z Up.


----------



## ajcsurf (Mar 4, 2009)

knock off ez ups are $90 at walmart right now


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

"Real" EZ Ups are on sale at Cabelas at $59.99 for a 10X10.


----------



## Pupknuckle (Aug 15, 2008)

I use one of these and love it. It is very versatile. It has a telescoping pole with a point on it. I usually use in the standing position. Much easier to carry around than the EZ up canopies.


----------



## cpmm665 (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm not knocking E-Z Up's, great invention, and I'd never turn one down. I brought this item to the attention of the forum because I felt it offered a multitude of usefulness. It's a great one man, easy carry/easy set up gun station blind which does offer protection from the elements. If you're thinking time management/convenience and simplifying what you have to lug out into the field, I'll buy it. 
As far as the "180 degree viewing" goes, that's why we have 2-way radios, after the mark is thrown, I expect the guns to sit still, enjoy the shade. If you're Judging, times may call for you to step out and make like a Postman.
For Our Sport Regards,


----------



## Jamee Strange (Jul 24, 2010)

Are these big enough to fit over part of a truck bed? I have my boxes toward the cab of my truck and was considering getting an EZ up to shelter the dogs since you can just pull under an EZ up. This would be an easier alternative for one person I think if it would work above their boxes.


----------



## Karen Goff (Mar 10, 2005)

What a great invention! Just bought one! Thanks for posting this!

Karen Goff


----------



## Zman1001 (Oct 15, 2009)

RxRatedLabs said:


> Are these big enough to fit over part of a truck bed? I have my boxes toward the cab of my truck and was considering getting an EZ up to shelter the dogs since you can just pull under an EZ up. This would be an easier alternative for one person I think if it would work above their boxes.


Yes it is. It is 8 foot. I use one to cover my dog box in the summer when we are training, or at trials/tests. It works perfect to also be able to use the side tie down to anchor it to the side of the bed also.


----------



## Jamee Strange (Jul 24, 2010)

Ok thanks a bunch! Amazon has the camo one right now with free shipping at $59. Just thought I'd let y'all know. Happy training! 

-Jamee


----------

